# Would my dog be considered a "pit bull"?



## BrutalYouth (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope this is the right place to post.... I know she's mixed with something but I'm not sure. I would like to know due to breed restrictions where I might be moving to.



http://imgur.com/9quwxSR




http://imgur.com/cGqL2do




http://imgur.com/25bX2lL




http://imgur.com/U9a3NSF


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BrutalYouth. Without pedigree papers that chart the dogs lineage there is no way of telling what that big beautiful girl is mixed with. She may have some bully mix in there somewhere but she is definitely not a pedigreed pitbull. For one, she is much too large. A full grown female pitbull will usually weigh in at 35-45 pounds.
As far as moving somewhere not allowing pitbull's goes, simply tell the truth. You don't know what breed the dog is but it is not a pitbull. 
Thank you for sharing !

Joe


----------

